

Miami's tech start-up scene is heating up - stonlyb
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/talkingtech/2013/11/17/tech-scene-thriving-in-miami/3499005/

======
infocollector
You can say the same things for Orlando and Tallahassee. :-)

